
Pushing AWS Lambda and API Gateway to the Ragged Edge with Python - ewdurbin
https://gitlab.com/ewdurbin/chalice-github-auth
======
QuinnyPig
Wow. This just solved a problem I've been wrestling with for a couple of
months.

"I have a silly app that nobody should be able to access but me" is a
surprisingly hard nut to crack in a serverless world, as things stand today.

